#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Outlook Formatting & Functions >  >  Background printing happening - help

## Janice92124

I do a spread sheet every month for inventory and for some reason this time I'm getting some background printing.  When I do a preview it doesn't show but when I print it is in my spread sheet.  I don't know how to remove the background that I can't see.  Please help!!!

----------


## TMS

I don't really understand what you are describing. Can you upload a sample workbook?

Regards, TMS

----------

